# Power Window Motor Help!



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

Yet again something else has stopped working on my wifes 2000 GXE. The drivers side window will not go up or down. It is down a quarter of the way and will go down that much and back to that same spot. I can see the motor wheel turning but it moves real slow and just winds to a halt. I tried running a search on this but I had no luck. Curious to know what all is tied into the motor. I see the three screws that attach it to the door, but do power cables feed out from the motor to the rails that the window sits in? If so it should be a failry easy D.I.Y. Any input would be great. I'm going to try to find a motor for the weekend and a pdf file of the door diagram. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

ar02specv said:


> Yet again something else has stopped working on my wifes 2000 GXE. The drivers side window will not go up or down. It is down a quarter of the way and will go down that much and back to that same spot. I can see the motor wheel turning but it moves real slow and just winds to a halt. I tried running a search on this but I had no luck. Curious to know what all is tied into the motor. I see the three screws that attach it to the door, but do power cables feed out from the motor to the rails that the window sits in? If so it should be a failry easy D.I.Y. Any input would be great. I'm going to try to find a motor for the weekend and a pdf file of the door diagram. Thanks :thumbup:


There is a Nissan bulletin for your car(the Altima). It involves replacing ALL 4 window regulators...which is supposed to be FREE, depending on the dealership. It especially affects vehicles in cold weather States. As soon as you give them your VIN#, it will show if it has been done or not...Good Luck... :thumbup:


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

metro273 said:


> There is a Nissan bulletin for your car(the Altima). It involves replacing ALL 4 window regulators...which is supposed to be FREE, depending on the dealership. It especially affects vehicles in cold weather States. As soon as you give them your VIN#, it will show if it has been done or not...Good Luck... :thumbup:


It was the regulator. Thanks God it was not the motor. I had it fixed. It turned out to be a very easy problem to have. Thanks for the input :thumbup:


----------

